# Überwintern die X Leider



## anwalt (15. Okt. 2013)

Hallo

mein Teich ist 75cm Tief will aber die Fische nicht unbedingt rausnehmen 
wäre es Möglich denn Teich einfach nur zu beheizen (mal begsehen von denn Kosten des Heizens ) so das er nicht zufriert?
Und halt nur Luftblasen zu erzeugen als Sauerstoff anreicherung.

mfg


----------



## Nori (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Hallo,
bei so einem flachen Teich solltest du schon aktiv werden.
Ob es nun eine Teichheizung (es gibt thermostatgesteuerte Durchflussheizer) sein muss möchte ich nicht behaupten, aber zumindest sollte über eine Abdeckung (z.B. mit Styrodurplatten) nachgedacht werden.
Zusätzliches Einbringen von Sauerstoff mittels einer Luftpumpe (Kolben-oder Membranpumpe) ist bestimmt förderlich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## anwalt (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Hallo

Danke mit der  Luft ist klar!  
Abdeckung wäre Möglich aber wenn es sehr viel  Schneit weis ich nicht ob das dann Nicht zusammenbricht 

mfg


----------



## MadDog (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Hey,
ich habe meinen Teich noch nie abgedeckt.
Um gegen den Winter anzukommen habe ich aber 2 Luftkompressoren, die über insgesamt 8 Ausströmersteine Luft in den Teich abgeben.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine 10.000 ltr Pumpe am Laufen. Die Pumpe stelle ich in den Flachwasserbereich, also in ca. 60 cm Tiefe. An der Pumpe ist ein 60er Schlauch der 1 m lang ist. Denn Schlauch lege ich so an die Wasseroberfläche, dass sich eine Strömung bildet Richtung Teichmitte.
In den letzten Jahren, trotz der zum Teil strengen Winter ist mein Teich nie komplett zugefroren.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Nori (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Hallo Frank,
dein 30000-er Teich wird auch mehr als 75 cm Wassertiefe haben, oder?

Ich würde einen normalen Teich auch nicht abdecken - aber bei so einer geringen Wassertiefe.
(ja ich weiß hier werden noch flachere Teiche nicht abgedeckt..)

@ Anwalt:
Die Platten schwimmen auf dem Teich - da passiert nichts.

Gruß Nori


----------



## anwalt (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Hallo

ok  dann werde ich es so machen Abdecken und und ne Schwimmerheizung
für das Loch und jeden Tag schauen ob was zufriert.
Abwann hört man denn auf zu Füttern ich Füttere jetz schon alle 2 Tage weil es schon unter 
7*C ist bei uns manchmal denn gnazen Tag 
Sonst im Sommer nur 1-2x in der Woche

mfg


----------



## Nori (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Bevor du so ne Spielzeugheizung kaufst, die ein Luftloch freihält, machst du das besser mit einem Kompressor.
Wenn du heizen willst dann nimm so etwas: (nur ein Beispiel, damit du siehst was ich mein)

http://www.kois.de/Profiheater-Edelstahl-2KW-Teichheizung

Kannst auch mit einem KW nehmen - da kannst deine 2000 Liter garantiert easy und sparsam beheizen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## anwalt (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Hallo

ja ok Kompressor ist vorhanden  müste halt nur schlauch Legen
Und für die Heizung benutze ich die Vorhandene Pumpe für denn Wasser lauf oder?
Da nehme ich denn UF-filter raus und die Heizung dazwischen?IHeizt ja im Durchlauf

mfg


----------



## Nori (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Was ist der UF-Filter?

Gruß Nori


----------



## anwalt (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Achso der UVC-Filter Wasserklärer 

mfg


----------



## Nori (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Den kannst bei den jetzigen Temperaturen eh schon abstecken - du kannst nat. die Heizung anstelle des UVC einsetzen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## fiseloer (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Hallo Anwalt,

ich mach das hiermit seit mehreren Jahren fehlerfrei.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## koifischfan (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*



> Die Pumpe stelle ich in den Flachwasserbereich, also in ca. 60 cm Tiefe. An der Pumpe ist ein 60er Schlauch der 1 m lang ist. Denn Schlauch lege ich so an die Wasseroberfläche, dass sich eine Strömung bildet Richtung Teichmitte.
> In den letzten Jahren, trotz der zum Teil strengen Winter ist mein Teich nie komplett zugefroren.


Wie verhalten sich deinen Wassertemperaturen (min/max) während des Winterhalbjahres?


----------



## Patrick K (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

Hallo 

mmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh laut deinem Profil hast du ja nichts zu befürchten........

Teichgröße in m²
    4
Größte Teichtiefe in m
    0,65
Teichvolumen in Liter
    ca.2000
Teichtechnik (Filter, Pumpe)
    nichts
Besatz
    nichts

aber falls du doch Fische in deinem Tümpel hast, würde ich auf keinem Fall in einem 2 TL Teich, mit max. 75cm tiefe, im Winter ,nur einen Luftsprudler einsetzen.

der wird dir dein kleines Volumen ruck zuck auskühlen , unter umständen kann es sogar passieren das dein Teich komplett durchfriert , allso im Sinne deiner Fische, heize oder decke deinen Teich  vernünftig ab, am besten beides.

Gruss Obs


----------



## anwalt (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*



Patrick K schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gruss Obs



Hallo

ich decke ihn ab und mach ne Heizung rein

mfg


----------



## MadDog (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*

@ Koifischfan

Die Wassertemperatur habe ich noch nie gemessen. Aufgrund der Strömung und der Luftsprudler friert der Teich in dem Bereich nicht ein. Man sieht aber, dass je länger und strenger der Winter ist, die freie Fläche immer kleiner wird.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## koifischfan (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Überwintern die X Leider*



> Die Wassertemperatur habe ich noch nie gemessen.


Ganz ohne Messung würde ich die Sache nicht laufen lassen. 'Nicht zugefroren' kann auch 1-2 Grad sein. Für die Fische wäre es eng und man hat keinerlei Reserven mehr.

Ich würde dir in jedem Fall zu zwei Thermometern raten. Eins bei einem halben Meter und eins ganz unten.


----------

